# Resin pico



## Vape0206 (9/2/17)

Will anybody be receiving stock of this resin pico mod? 







Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

Nice find @Vape0206 !

I like the blue one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/17)

We have incoming, they are on pre-order at the moment so dont have the exact ETA right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (12/2/17)

Awesome stuff @Stroodlepuff !! Definitely a must buy for me


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/17)

The resin Pico's arrived this morning, we are still busy unpacking so as soon as they are unpacked and loaded we will load them onto the site


----------



## Vape0206 (22/2/17)

Got a price yet @Stroodlepuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/17)

@Vape0206 waiting on Giz


----------



## Stosta (22/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Vape0206 waiting on Giz


Is he giving that poor "I can't pause this game" excuse again?  Hurry up @Gizmo ! We're chomping at the bit here!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Is he giving that poor "I can't pause this game" excuse again?  Hurry up @Gizmo ! We're chomping at the bit here!!



lol we are all sick so hes having his man flu nap  will wake him in a bit


----------



## Stosta (22/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol we are all sick so hes having his man flu nap  will wake him in a bit


Man flu?! Oh no!

When you have to wake up a sick person, try dropping a bomb, and then softening the blow...
_
"Honey wake up, the doctor called and said you have 30 minutes"

"What?! Oh my gosh!!!"

"My bad, I meant the forumites are calling and want the Resin Picos up in 30 minutes."_

It works about 50% of the time, backfires viciously the other 50%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

